# 11 deer points heading into 2019 Wyoming



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So I will have 11 deer points going into the draw next year. I am still undecided as to what I will do with them. Do I continue to collect points, partner up with someone and hunt region G? I have not spent hardly any time in Wyoming and this is making my decision that much more difficult. 
What do you all think?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I'll partner up with ya. I've got zero points but for what I'm lacking in points I make up for in personality.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He's humble too, just ask him. :mrgreen:





-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> He's humble too, just ask him. :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


:rotfl:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd partner up with ya I have 3 points. :mrgreen: I'm 24, single, I like hunting, and I'm blonde. But seriously!!! Pick me Pick me!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

This has taken an interesting turn...... Maybe I should get in touch with the guy that does the expo tags and set up my own lottery. It could generate enough money that I could by any tag I wanted. 

On a more serious note, are there any other areas in Wyoming that have a better chance at a big deer than region G? Maybe 102?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

DallanC said:


> He's humble too, just ask him. :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


But is he okay with being little spoon on a cold night?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

lucky duck said:


> This has taken an interesting turn...... Maybe I should get in touch with the guy that does the expo tags and set up my own lottery. It could generate enough money that I could by any tag I wanted.
> 
> On a more serious note, are there any other areas in Wyoming that have a better chance at a big deer than region G? Maybe 102?


Region G

Region H

141

101

87

130

105

106

102


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Region G
> 
> Region H
> 
> ...


Time to study up on Wyoming hunting regions and draw odds,
Thank you


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Then PM me when you want to hunt G :mrgreen: It would be fun next year!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, 11 doesn't get you close for most of the limited units. Wyoming has limited units not to grow big deer, but to protect fragile herds from over-hunting on general tags. I think you are best off hunting G with those points. Team up with someone or just go it alone. I'm sure you would have plenty of offers to share points. PM me if you want some more private info.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Wyoming has a few late hunts when it's the rut anything can happen. You'll be spending almost 2x the points needed for G but I'm sure you'll have plenty of leg humping members offering to team up with you. You'll only get a shot at this type tag once better make it count.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You should share the points with a friend, kid, or someone you actually know and go hunt G. It’s really not hard to find big deer to hunt up there. Finding them after the first crack on open ending day can be a challenge. When I hunted it, there were literally people everywhere, on every ridge, in every draw. It’s an experience.———-SS


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been thinking about G for years, I hope we have a few good weather years. My oldest boy will be twelve in two years, so I may just wait for him and hunt G.

Katorade, I appreciate the offer and the enthusiasm.


----------

